# Does loosing body fat help speed up muscle growth?



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Basically does having less fat mean that your body will build muscle quicker?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes you'll have more testosterone as aromatise enzymes are loacted in adipoise tissue.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

that i did not know


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> that i did not know


Same with me. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

MXD said:


> Yes you'll have more testosterone as aromatise enzymes are loacted in adipoise tissue.


Thanks. Can you translate that to english? Sorry! Can you explain your sentence?

Thanks a lot


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol rep me then you a$$es :tongue:

Basically your free testosterone is detemined by how much doesnt bind to shbg (sec hormone binding gobulin) and how much gets converted to estrogen via the aromatize enzyme. Less fat = less aromatise enzyme = more free T


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks. Whats SHBG?

What percentage of body fat do you need to be at the minimum?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Not strictly true I'm afraid. The aromatase enzyme is found in many tissues including gonads, brain, placenta, blood vessels, skin, bone as well as adipose tissue

Tesosterone will always be regulated by aromatase from these sites no matter how lean you get. What is always overlooked, and has been here, are the growth and differentiation effects of oestrogen. Oestrogen is essential for muscle building.

Unless you are modbidly obese then adipocity has little effect on the capacity to build muscle or how much test is available for use. Things are regulated just fine in a normal healthy person. Oestrogen also impacts the regulation of Sex Hormone Binding Globulin, but again unless you are morbidly obese for a number of years the effect on available test and therefore hypertrophy is minimal.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

I know I keep going on about it but GLUT4 is a key factor for someone who wants to gain lean bodymass. Strenuous exercise will raise GLUT4 in striated muscle and lower it in adipose cells, the whole thing is quite complicated so I won't fool you into thinking I know it all but by lowering GLUT4 in bodyfat while raising it in muscle (by working out) you then lower PPAR-Gamma which in turn makes your body secrete less insulin and make muscle more insulin sensitive. On the other side of it Asians naturally have higher PPAR-Gamma levels and with the import of Western fast food many find themselves prone to insulin insensitivity.

In short, exercise in itself primes your muscles to be fed those all important nutrients while it maintains or lowers normal bodyfat saturation. Of course you can still oversaturate so sorting your diet to work for you is essential.

EDIT- Eh, so yeah...losing bodyfat will help :lol:


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am asian. Majority of asians have thin weak ectomorph type bodies. And when we are thin and have a bulging bellies, thats a very bad sign of poor health (on set of diabetes I think). And whats worse is that my mum developed diabetes in her 40's. I did have a bulging belly but I have managed to lose about 3.5 inches (plus some muscle mass loss). Someone tell me that this is a good thing!

Therefore I must be insulin resistant? The more fat I lose espically around the belly, I increase insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Ziricote said:


> I know I keep going on about it but GLUT4 is a key factor for someone who wants to gain lean bodymass. Strenuous exercise will raise GLUT4 in striated muscle and lower it in adipose cells, the whole thing is quite complicated so I won't fool you into thinking I know it all but by lowering GLUT4 in bodyfat while raising it in muscle (by working out) you then lower PPAR-Gamma which in turn makes your body secrete less insulin and make muscle more insulin sensitive. On the other side of it Asians naturally have higher PPAR-Gamma levels and with the import of Western fast food many find themselves prone to insulin insensitivity.
> 
> In short, exercise in itself primes your muscles to be fed those all important nutrients while it maintains or lowers normal bodyfat saturation. Of course you can still oversaturate so sorting your diet to work for you is essential.
> 
> EDIT- Eh, so yeah...losing bodyfat will help :lol:


Explained in simple terms, if you have more muscle than fat, or a good bodyfat percentage (usually around 17 % for women and 12% for men), the insulin response is more likely to drive nutrients into your muscles, rather than you fat cells.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

pras1011 said:


> I am asian.* Majority of asians have thin weak ectomorph type bodies*. And when we are thin and have a bulging bellies, thats a very bad sign of poor health (on set of diabetes I think). And whats worse is that my mum developed diabetes in her 40's. I did have a bulging belly but I have managed to lose about 3.5 inches (plus some muscle mass loss). Someone tell me that this is a good thing!
> 
> Therefore I must be insulin resistant? The more fat I lose espically around the belly, I increase insulin sensitivity.


Really?

I keep seeing more and more Asian BBers in the UK, and a lot of them are freaking amazing.

Don't buy into that.

Type II diabetes is a disease of lifestyle, it is not genetic, so change your lifestyle, change your diet, put on muscle = no diabetes.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

But the asian bodybuilders never stated off big. Ask them what body type they had.

I too believe Diabetes is a lifestyle disease. Unfortunately asian people are more likely to get it due thier diet of mainly rice. I use to eat rice everyday. Now since Feb this year I have changed my entire lifestyle especially what I eat!

I am currently 15% (down from 19%!). I am hoping my muscle building will be a lot more better!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

pras1011 said:


> But the asian bodybuilders never stated off big. Ask them what body type they had.
> 
> I too believe Diabetes is a lifestyle disease. Unfortunately asian people are more likely to get it due thier diet of mainly rice. I use to eat rice everyday. Now since Feb this year I have changed my entire lifestyle especially what I eat!
> 
> I am currently 15% (down from 19%!). I am hoping my muscle building will be a lot more better!


Every single medical journal in the world says that type II diabetes is a lifestyle disease.

I know some really big Asian lads, naturally big.

To say that all Asian peeps have the same type of bodies is bonkers, that would be like saying all English people have the same type of body.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I said majority not all!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

pras1011 said:


> But the asian bodybuilders never stated off big. Ask them what body type they had.
> 
> I too believe Diabetes is a lifestyle disease. Unfortunately asian people are more likely to get it due thier diet of mainly rice. I use to eat rice everyday. Now since Feb this year I have changed my entire lifestyle especially what I eat!
> 
> I am currently 15% (down from 19%!). I am hoping my muscle building will be a lot more better!


Rice gives you diabities? I don't think so.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Not strictly true I'm afraid. The aromatase enzyme is found in many tissues including gonads, brain, placenta, blood vessels, skin, bone as well as adipose tissue
> 
> Tesosterone will always be regulated by aromatase from these sites no matter how lean you get. What is always overlooked, and has been here, are the growth and differentiation effects of oestrogen. Oestrogen is essential for muscle building.
> 
> Unless you are modbidly obese then adipocity has little effect on the capacity to build muscle or how much test is available for use. Things are regulated just fine in a normal healthy person. Oestrogen also impacts the regulation of Sex Hormone Binding Globulin, but again unless you are morbidly obese for a number of years the effect on available test and therefore hypertrophy is minimal.


How come serms work then? They are both agonists and atagonists?

Or is the receptor a whole different issue?


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

SERM's helping to build muscle? They don't, as you say they act as Oestrogen agonist and antagonists to Oestrogen receptors not Androgen receptors.

AI's have been shown to increase testosterone for obvious reasons, I've never seen anything saying the same of SERM's. SARM's on the other hand... :devil2:



thestudbeast said:


> Rice gives you diabities? I don't think so.


I agree, it's not rice...that has been the staple food of many Asians for many years. It's the western fast food influence which can cause problems.


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

carbohydrates especially white increases the insulin output. Eat it everyday and you can guess what happens next!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

pras1011 said:


> carbohydrates especially white increases the insulin output. Eat it everyday and you can guess what happens next!


Basmati rice has a lower GI than brown rice.

GI is a completely outdated concept anyway, unless you eat the carb on its own, which rarely happens, the insulin response changes.

Don't get sucked into all the media around 'carbophobia'.

A lot of it is really misleading.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fat guys dieting will lose more bodyfat and less mucle than their leaner counterparts.

On the other side lean guys can build more muscle and store less fat than the fatter counterparts.

Excess bellyfat does increase aromatase activity.

But cruciferous vegetables have a mild anti-e effect.

Diet and lifestyle will influence testosterone production, as well as vitamin and mineral defficiencies.

Not to mention diet and lifestyle will influence your body too, either postive or negative.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Ziricote said:


> SERM's helping to build muscle?


what????????? not what I meant at all.

paul7582 was saying the body will regulate by using other aromitise sites, I was asking how come SERM's still manage to trick the body when it has this built in mechanism. What I'm infact driving at is that are some sites more important than others?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I knew what you meant stud.

I think that if a person is 10% and does a clean bulk that he will gain more muscle than a person that is 30% bodyfat doing a clean bulk.

So, the answer to your original question on the thread is yes.

Many of the guys now only go a little above their contest prep weights and not pack on as much body weight as possible, like the bodybuilders in the past.


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry, I was a tad confused as to what you were getting at. Certain organs and glands have certain receptors for certain types of Oestrogen, hence why you get SERM's which can act as agonist and/or antagonist to certain ER's (Oestrogen Receptor) which in turn can reduce gyno, increase bone density, boost HPTA etc.

EDIT- Now I think of it I'm still confused as to what you want to know, best call it a night


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Basmati rice has a lower GI than brown rice.
> 
> GI is a completely outdated concept anyway, unless you eat the carb on its own, which rarely happens, the insulin response changes.
> 
> ...


Also GI and II (Insulin Index) show that high GI does not mean Insulin release. Carbohydrate metabolism is hellishly complicated but equally interesting.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Many of the guys now only go a little above their contest prep weights and not pack on as much body weight as possible, like the bodybuilders in the past.


Unless you name is Wogi and you are on the pancake diet lol


----------

